# Fuel consumption 3.2 v6



## Stevo Fife (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi all,
looking at a 3.2 v6 and was wondering what the fuel consumption on these beasts is like?
Ideally would like a 2 litre but not ruling out the 3.2.

cheers in advance.


----------



## 2Slick (May 20, 2011)

It's wonderfully thirsty when you keep pressing the 'loud' pedal!

Worth every £1 of V-Power that I put in...


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Depends a lot on traffic and if you are doing motorway only or not&#8230; I get about 21mpg average. At best 24mpg (maybe a bit more if motorway only). Wouldn't change my V6 for a 2.0. V6 is in a different league. Only feeding mine with Tesco 99. :mrgreen:


----------



## Stevo Fife (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks guys. Think i`ll opt for the 2 litre.
21mpg or thereabout wouldn't suit my budget too well 8)


----------



## RogerB (Dec 16, 2012)

I wouldn't be too hasty .... get some more opinions.

As stated it depends on how and where you drive it .... I live in the sticks, so not much stopping and starting for me, and can easily average 28-30mpg, and on the motorway in cruise I can go from Eastern England to Cheshire and average 34mpg.

If I drive it like a monk, easily 32-33mpg just knockin around .... if I get that crunchy feeling, and turn up the volume, it comes down to 24mpg.
It depends on you .... but you'll have a permanent smile on your face regardless, especially over-taking.


----------



## foregoneconclusion (Feb 21, 2013)

I've always been mindful of mpg when driving for some reason, even with my previous car (BMW 330i).

However I bought a V6 on Tuesday and given the engine noise I heard when giving it some beans on the drive home, I can honestly say I don't care how thirsty it is!


----------



## markuk (May 21, 2011)

Stevo Fife said:


> Hi all,
> looking at a 3.2 v6 and was wondering what the fuel consumption on these beasts is like?
> Ideally would like a 2 litre but not ruling out the 3.2.
> 
> cheers in advance.


Overall avg for me is 26 mpg mixed driving, sometimes I get 30 mpg, the buzz for me is that sound ....


----------



## cpuckers (Oct 21, 2012)

I do mixed driving, I get 24 ish around town, I drive from Portsmouth to Scotland once a month and get 32 sitting between 70 - 80 on the motorway. I was in the same boat when looking but now I would never change as the driving experience and sound and I really mean the sound just makes driving a pleasure. It's not a TTRS as far as rip you neck off power but its quick and no turbo lag.

For price, I would always go V6.


----------



## richard- (Jul 12, 2011)

I get average of 24mpg and about 300 miles to a full tank


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 19, 2006)

I was so worried about consumption when I was looking at a 3.2 and in these tight economical times who wouldn't be but I can honestly say I made the right decision In buying a 3.2! What an engine!! I don't spend as much time at petrol stations as I thought I would either.

I know it gets said so often but it genuinely brings a smile to my face when I start it and its opened up!


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 29, 2013)

Agree with most of this. Worst consumption is very slow London traffic, 22 or 23 mpg. Motorway 80-ish mph get around 30mpg. So high 20s possible even giving it some welly from time to time.


----------



## wezzel98765 (May 7, 2011)

So the TTS and the v6 both have same mpg then?

My tts averaged 20-25 driving like a granny and was told that's normal!!


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

My 3.2 has the S-tronic gearbox, which makes it slightly less thirsty than the manual and a bit less costly on road tax too.

Driving to and from work, which is ten miles cross country, and nipping to the shops etc. I average 26mpg.

On a long steady motorway journey I can squeeze 32mpg out of it.

I was concerned about fuel consumption when I bought mine but it didn't turn out to be much different to my Mk1 1.8 225 manual that I had before.


----------



## roocarl (Mar 2, 2013)

I was in the same boat as you 2 weeks ago then bought a 2l , it's doing 26 -31 so no biggie , the clincher for me was it definitely needed to be a manual and begrudged paying the government over £400 tax a year !!! I actually think the exhaust note is quite cool for a standard 4 banger .
That said I would have liked the Quattro ! 
So I honestly think the pros balance out the cons , so drive both see if you strongly prefer one if not just get the best deal you can on a car that you like .


----------



## RogerB (Dec 16, 2012)

Also ... if you do decide on a 3.2, there are things you can do that seem small things, but collectively they all add up and make a difference to fuel consumption ... :idea:

Keep tyre pressures well up to maximum, don't worry about loss of grip in any weather, Quattro will look after you.
Put V-power fuel in or alternative high RON fuel in.
I use a dash of red-ex petrol additive every third tank full, keeps injectors and combustion chambers carbon-free.
Run with air-con compressor off, if you can, unless needs must .... it saves fuel.
Run with windows up, regardless of the sound! ... the car will run with less drag. TT has an excellent drag coeficient, especially the coupe, but dropped windows even partially invokes drag.
Light throttle openings in S-Tronic -D ... and cruise, give the best returns.

It's the little things, if you make them the norm, that'll give the odd extra few mpg.

Everything else is playtime!


----------



## tomos8304 (Mar 1, 2013)

peter-ss said:


> My 3.2 has the S-tronic gearbox, which makes it slightly less thirsty than the manual and a bit less costly on road tax too.
> 
> Driving to and from work, which is ten miles cross country, and nipping to the shops etc. I average 26mpg.
> 
> ...


how much is your road tax then? ive got the 3.2 v6 with the s-tronic set up and they told me its £460 a year too tax is this correct?


----------



## 2Slick (May 20, 2011)

tomos8304 said:


> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> > My 3.2 has the S-tronic gearbox, which makes it slightly less thirsty than the manual and a bit less costly on road tax too.
> ...


I have the 3.2 S-tronic and my tax is £270 a year... It's on c£460 if you have a manual coupe or roadster of any transmission type...


----------



## tomos8304 (Mar 1, 2013)

the garage i bought mine from at the end of january taxed it for 6 months and that cost £250 ish for the 6 months. i need too check this out thanks


----------



## tomos8304 (Mar 1, 2013)

2Slick said:


> tomos8304 said:
> 
> 
> > peter-ss said:
> ...


ha sorry i didnt read it properly mine is a roadster thanks for the info


----------



## Chrispy12 (Apr 26, 2012)

wezzel98765 said:


> So the TTS and the v6 both have same mpg then?
> 
> My tts averaged 20-25 driving like a granny and was told that's normal!!


I've never had a tank below 25mpg in my TTS.

Even my girlfriend gets over 25 out of it!


----------



## alexsung (Nov 28, 2012)

i have an average of 25-26 mpg. and can easily get 30mpg when following a friend. albiet 18mpg when driven hard


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Overall mine is probably 24 mpg, that is doing two 'fast' m'way journeys a week and the rest stop start commuting.

Only go to the pumps once more a month compared to my previous BMW diesel, so pretty good really. It loves Tesco Momentum too. 8)


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 17, 2013)

I've been pleasantly surprised by the fuel consumption. On my eight mile commute into work I get between 30-32 pretty much every time, if traffic is really busy some times it will be 28/29. My record into work is 35.4mpg! My commute is cross country though with only about two miles town driving.

Cruising around town I'll get 24 or so. Last Fri night I did about ten miles cruising about town and ten miles flat out in sport mode playing with a Corsa VXR and got 22mpg altogether which I thought was pretty good.


----------



## GreyhoundTT (Nov 30, 2012)

It's all down to your right foot i think. I can get 32+ on a run but well below 30 if having fun.


----------



## roocarl (Mar 2, 2013)

I had a 100 mile round Mway trip yesterday I did my normal 85mph and got 30mpg but lower it to 70mph and you get 36mpg from the 2.0l
but normal driving is 27-29 mpg . reading these posts i half wish i had got the V6 now . shame about the Tax !


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Yeah the Tax is the killer, just paid for mine on line but at least that can now be forgotten about for the next year and either way I would probably still be paying only about £180 less based on what other cars I would want to own and drive. Once the CC is paid off next month (as usual) and cashback gained it makes it less painful in the long run. 8)

Plus revving the @rse of the V6 when around Leaf drivers actually makes it priceless IMHO. 8)


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

Stevo Fife said:


> Hi all,
> looking at a 3.2 v6 and was wondering what the fuel consumption on these beasts is like?
> Ideally would like a 2 litre but not ruling out the 3.2.
> 
> cheers in advance.


Getting a pretty consistent 26-28mpg pootling around the countryside at about 40mph. 35mpg+ on a motorway run.

Like everyone else has said, very much depends on how heavy your right foot is!!

Mine's the S-Tronic, mostly used in full auto.


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

[/quote]
how much is your road tax then? ive got the 3.2 v6 with the s-tronic set up and they told me its £460 a year too tax is this correct?[/quote]

I have S-Tronic V6 Roadster - it's £460 a year.

Just read in another post here that the S-Tronic V6 coupe is lower! What the ****??

Why??!!!!


----------



## 2Slick (May 20, 2011)

how much is your road tax then? ive got the 3.2 v6 with the s-tronic set up and they told me its £460 a year too tax is this correct?[/quote]

I have S-Tronic V6 Roadster - it's £460 a year.

Just read in another post here that the S-Tronic V6 coupe is lower! What the ****??

Why??!!!![/quote]

With the coupé the C02 emmisions are slightly lower (224g/km) than the roadster (250g/km), hence the roadster V6 S-Tronic Roadster falls into the higher banding of 225g/km+ (as does the manual V6 Coupe)...


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

2Slick said:


> how much is your road tax then? ive got the 3.2 v6 with the s-tronic set up and they told me its £460 a year too tax is this correct?


I have S-Tronic V6 Roadster - it's £460 a year.

Just read in another post here that the S-Tronic V6 coupe is lower! What the ****??

Why??!!!![/quote]

With the coupé the C02 emmisions are slightly lower (224g/km) than the roadster (250g/km), hence the roadster V6 S-Tronic Roadster falls into the higher banding of 225g/km+ (as does the manual V6 Coupe)...[/quote]

It's the same flippin' engine!!! GRRRRR Audi!


----------



## cpuckers (Oct 21, 2012)

The tax should be worked out from the actual emission taken at the MOT, that way we would not be paying for emissions set out by audi. I'm sure the actual emissions would be lower than listed.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 17, 2013)

The cheaper road tax on the stronic coupe is what made my mind up. At £270 its only £20 more than the 2ltr engine which is £:250. Although I think the newer 211hp 2ltrs are only £195 to tax.


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 29, 2013)

Franzpan said:


> The cheaper road tax on the stronic coupe is what made my mind up. At £270 its only £20 more than the 2ltr engine which is £:250. Although I think the newer 211hp 2ltrs are only £195 to tax.


Mk1 coupe 3.2 dsg is £270 too


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

Had the car a few weeks now so thought I'd post MPGs:

Pretty much constant 28-30mpg daily driving in Auto normally with odd foot-buried-in-carpet moment

33-35MPG+ on twice monthly 160 mile jaunt round M25 @ 70mph ish

I don't do many miles a year so I'm pretty happy with that as long as Petrol prices stay round about where they are now!

Might be a different story if they creep up to £2/l [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## RAGAL (Feb 17, 2013)

angrybritain said:


> Had the car a few weeks now so thought I'd post MPGs:
> 
> Pretty much constant 28-30mpg daily driving in Auto normally with odd foot-buried-in-carpet moment
> 
> ...


Impressive going, best I'm seeing is 26 - 27 MPG on a run and low 20's around town, you must be extremely light footed.

Still worth it though!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Smiles per gallon.. 

I saw 8mpg once.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Steve


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 29, 2013)

angrybritain said:


> Had the car a few weeks now so thought I'd post MPGs:
> 
> Pretty much constant 28-30mpg daily driving in Auto normally with odd foot-buried-in-carpet moment
> 
> ...


This is consistent with what I get. My regular 180 mile return jaunt involving London suburbia, north circular, M11 and M25 and Sussex A roads I get about 32 mpg, tend to do about 80-85 mph between the speed cameras on the Motorways, and speed limit + 10% (satnav reading) on A roads unless hampered by the cars in front. 
London rush hour commute can go down to 23 mpg - mainly as average speed can be as low as 15 mph :x


----------



## Chrispy12 (Apr 26, 2012)

cpuckers said:


> The tax should be worked out from the actual emission taken at the MOT, that way we would not be paying for emissions set out by audi. I'm sure the actual emissions would be lower than listed.


Thing is, the emissions that ved rates are based on are co2, which is basically fuel consumption and isn't checked at an MOT.

In reality, unless you exceed the published mpg figures for your car, your co2 emissions are actually higher than the official figures so your ved is actually 'cheap'!


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

RAGAL said:


> angrybritain said:
> 
> 
> > Had the car a few weeks now so thought I'd post MPGs:
> ...


+1


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Have they stopped making the 3.2 now ? i've been looking around on autotrader and can't find anything much newer than an 08 car


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

2010 was the last production mk2 to be sold, but engine manufacture was stopped in 2008
2006 was the last production mk1
Steve


----------



## Stevo Fife (Jan 6, 2013)

Settled on a sweet 09 plate 2 litre TFSI in black with only 20k on the clock.
Pick her up this week.

Can't wait! 

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

V6RUL said:


> 2010 was the last production mk2 to be sold, but engine manufacture was stopped in 2008
> 2006 was the last production mk1
> Steve


Thats a bummer..


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

RAGAL said:


> you must be extremely light footed.


No! I live in the countryside, rarely sit in traffic and cruise around at 40 ish everywhere! :mrgreen:


----------



## msandford (Feb 11, 2013)

gadgetboy38 said:


> Thats a bummer..


Let someone else pay the depreciation for you and get a used one


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

thats the plan but i don't want anything that old


----------



## Gogga (Apr 3, 2013)

Franzpan said:


> The cheaper road tax on the stronic coupe is what made my mind up. At £270 its only £20 more than the 2ltr engine which is £:250. Although I think the newer 211hp 2ltrs are only £195 to tax.


Just taxed my 2011 2.0 TFSI £170 for the year 8)


----------



## TomTom1987 (Apr 1, 2013)

I might as well post my findings on here from the weekend.

I went for a blast around the peak district, setting off from High Wycombe and didn't touch a motorway all weekend so stuck to A and B-roads. There were some very fun moments (the "Midlands Tick" being a favourite of mine) where I shifted either into sport mode or "flappy-paddle" mode and floored it but also moments where we were cruising at 50 in 6th gear for fairly long stretches of time.

All in all I covered about 650 miles and averaged 29.1 mpg which included a quick blast along the M25 once I'd dropped my friend home. I should probably also say that it's recently had a service so is running very well but with odd tyres with different tread depths so there's still room for improvement!


----------



## msandford (Feb 11, 2013)

gadgetboy38 said:


> thats the plan but i don't want anything that old


I've just bought a 57 plate with 24k miles, full audi service history. Had to wait a month or so for the right one to come along.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

msandford said:


> gadgetboy38 said:
> 
> 
> > thats the plan but i don't want anything that old
> ...


Is it a V6?


----------



## msandford (Feb 11, 2013)

ajayp said:


> Is it a V6?


Yeah


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

ajayp said:


> msandford said:
> 
> 
> > gadgetboy38 said:
> ...


From the looks of it yours is the sort of spec i'm looking for but i also want the white DIS and bi-xenons


----------

